
Ask HN: Is Logo programming language still taught in schools? - polyphonicist
Is Logo programming language still taught in schools? If yes, what interpreter do the schools choose to teach Logo? If not, what programming language is used to expose current students to the world of programming?
======
matijash
I believe it is still used in the elementary school (ages 8 -12), there are
even competitions in it in Croatia.

After Logo usually comes a language such as Pascal or Python - in my time, 15
years ago, it was Pascal but pretty soon my high school switched to Python.

